
Soviet Russia Bugged an American Embassy’s Typewriters - tosh
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/silicon-revolution/the-crazy-story-of-how-soviet-russia-bugged-an-american-embassys-typewriters
======
ninju
Impressive to come up with a low power solution

